# HD Quality doesn't seem so good



## bayrider (Jul 25, 2006)

I've been watching TV today and it looks as if my HD quality isn't as sharp. In fact, watching the baseball game on TBS right now, it looks kinda grainy. Not the usually crispness i'm used to with HD. The colors don't stand out as much either.

I checked for loose connections. I really don't know what else it could be. My receiver is brand spankin new (D* HR23), my TV is a TH-50PX60U and I'm using this HDMI cable http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10240&cs_id=1024004&p_id=4967&seq=1&format=2 I tried the various resolutions and it's the same across the board.

I'm thinking it might be the satelite cable. They're relatively new and I've seen better quality come out of them before.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

If you mean the cables coming from the dish or from your multiswitch they CANNOT affect PQ, either the signal locks in or gets blocky and goes out if the signal gets too weak, they CANNOT cause a fuzzy picture. Its a digital signal, not analog like back on the old days.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Typically this type of problem is due to the source feed: if they don't have HD cameras or an HD broadcast truck available, they have to default back to SD. Even if they up-convert it so your DVR treats it as an HD feed, the original quality is only going to be SD.

Remember we're still years away from being all HD for new programming, even live sports. One broadcast truck for HD costs well over a million dollars, and takes years to pay for itself, so the networks don't have the money to replace them all overnight.


----------



## BarkingGhost (Dec 29, 2007)

bayrider said:


> I've been watching TV today and it looks as if my HD quality isn't as sharp. In fact, watching the baseball game on TBS right now, it looks kinda grainy. Not the usually crispness i'm used to with HD. The colors don't stand out as much either.
> 
> I checked for loose connections. I really don't know what else it could be. My receiver is brand spankin new (D* HR23), my TV is a TH-50PX60U and I'm using this HDMI cable http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10240&cs_id=1024004&p_id=4967&seq=1&format=2 I tried the various resolutions and it's the same across the board.
> 
> I'm thinking it might be the satelite cable. They're relatively new and I've seen better quality come out of them before.


Since you profile shows you on the West coast I will take that to mean you are watching an DirecTV re-broadcast. There may be a situation in which TBS is not feeding DirecTV the game in HD, but just digital SD.

Also, the newer D* receivers have the ability to display the native resolution the source content is being provided in, or hard set it to a fixed STB output resolution.


----------

